# garlic scapes



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

is there any way to preserve garlic scapes? Freezing, drying, etc. Not pickled, I'm not fond of pickled anything.

I've got a bumper crop and you can eat only so many at once.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Just watched a couple you-tube vids and have another question. Do you or do you not cut off the end above the flower? One vid said to cut it off, the others didn't say anything about it.

On a side note, burdock is sending up flower stalks. Hmmmm, burdock stalks and garlic scapes. might be worth trying.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

I like to make pesto from garlic scapes. I make it much like the more common pesto Genovese with basil. I add more oil and Parmesan than when making basil pesto and also add some parsley and just a touch of balsamic vinegar. It's delicious on any number of things. Tossed with pasta, as a sauce for meats and fish, mixed into mashed potatoes, or with vegetables. It's delicious in all those things and more. It does freeze well although it may darken a bit. That only affects the look, not the flavor.

I don't worry about the ends and never bother cutting them off.


----------



## moeh1 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm with Murray. I put them thru a small meat grinder as the easiest way to dice them up. We pack in an ice cube tray to freeze convenient nice sized portions. Just pull one out of a bag in the freezer for pasta or spaghetti....


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I slightly blanch my garlic scapes and dehydrate them in the dehydrator- works great.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I ended up drying them. Didn't blanch them first. Added some to a noodle dish along with pak choi. It was very tasty. Scapes were tough when I cooked them with eggs when they were fresh. Not tough when cooked with the noodles after they were dried.


----------



## Jenn27 (Jul 12, 2011)

We made pesto with ours this year too!


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Mmmm. I chopped all mine up in the food processor this year and then dried them. Almost 1/4 bushel down to 2 quarts. The rehydrate very well. I have also frozen them and made them in to pesto. I love scapes!


----------

